# Who's heading to Michigan?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Who's heading to Michigan around the weekend of the 12th , 13th. Looking at the 10 day for Houghton lake which only shows to the 11th, 17 for high and 4 for lows. Starts dropping on the 6th. Going to be chilly mornings. Better get the heater ready.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

If the ice around here goes away I’ll be there but I don’t see that happening any time soon(I hope anyway). It is free fishing weekend there so would be a good time to go other than depending on location could get crowded.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ohios ice is about to blow up (meaning get really good), no need to go anywhere unless you just want too


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

It's gonna get bitter cold starting next weekend. Calling for -1 below Sunday night High of 7 Monday, and thats in Town { Toledo }


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Heading to Devils Lake ND in a few days and while we are there the highest daytime temp foretasted is -5 and the lowest night is -33. Who the hell thought up this ice fishing thing? I may head up to the UP, over toward Hessel, end of the month.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm planning a trip to bay city 2/11 - 2/14

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

I’ve been up to Michigan plenty already this season. Time to stay local. If the wind plays nice I’ll be walking on Mother Erie in 7-10 days......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I went to Michigan last week for 4 days one day was spent on otsego lake didn’t mark a fish, hit up a few small ponds and caught A small perch, few nice bass and a small Gill I say it’s not worth going up there myself but you may also have better luck


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Leaving for saginaw bay this Fri and staying up there till the 14th .


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Lake st.Clair , St. Helens , Burt lake have been good for nice sized perch.

if you have Facebook join the Michigan pages for reports


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

On FB check out Buc's Northern Michigan Fishing Report. Has info on like 20 lakes.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Carpn said:


> Leaving for saginaw bay this Fri and staying up there till the 14th .


Let us know how it's going I'll be in Michigan 13 and 14th


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I saw on the Weather Channel this morning, a group of fishermen
had to be rescued from an ice flow on Lake Michigan yesterday.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

That was up on green bay


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

My son and I went to St. Claire today and struck out. Caught tons of dinks but only 5 keepers. We fished out of Fair Haven.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> Heading to Devils Lake ND in a few days and while we are there the highest daytime temp foretasted is -5 and the lowest night is -33. Who the hell thought up this ice fishing thing? I may head up to the UP, over toward Hessel, end of the month.


Lets us know how you do over at DL. I have been watching a bunch of ice fishing from there on youtube over the last month. Not all from this year, but from previous years as well. It looks like a total blast. Great perch fishing on the ice and plenty of walleye. Thanks


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Philfish360 said:


> Let us know how it's going I'll be in Michigan 13 and 14th


Gave up and came home yesterday . Had planned to stay up until the 14th but we couldn't get to any of the walleye grounds .

Fish wild fowl bay Sunday am..dink perch .
The river Sunday afternoon..dink walleye
The river at a different spot on Monday am ..more dink walleye 
Took the sleds out off the east side no day midday . Trying to find a path thru the shoves to the slot. It was sketchy and you'd have destroyed your gear towing a shanty . We started packing up at 2 and hit the road home by 3. 

By this weekend I'd say that the blown open areas on the west and south of the bay should be refroze and smooth to travel out . But we cut our loses . May try to head back up next week if erie isn't fishable .


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Carpn said:


> Gave up and came home yesterday . Had planned to stay up until the 14th but we couldn't get to any of the walleye grounds .
> 
> Fish wild fowl bay Sunday am..dink perch .
> The river Sunday afternoon..dink walleye
> ...


Stay I touch on either way. I am might try Erie next week


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Bluewalleye said:


> Lets us know how you do over at DL. I have been watching a bunch of ice fishing from there on youtube over the last month. Not all from this year, but from previous years as well. It looks like a total blast. Great perch fishing on the ice and plenty of walleye. Thanks


Up here now and for the second time in a row coming here I managed to hit a brutal cold weather pattern that just shuts things down. So far the high temp was about -10 and today it “warmed up” to -15 and the wind was steady 30 mph, easy, and I can’t even guess what the wind chill for that is but I can tell you that uncovered hands burn like fire in about 30 seconds while outside. There are five of us and we have caught five perch total so far but still have had an outstanding time, believe it it not. We are marking the hell out of fish but just cannot get them to go and it seems to be that way for most others as well. A group of guys here at Woodlands yesterday got 40 perch and 15 walleyes but that is the exception, not the rule. I had a short span mid day today where my Vex looked like it was going to explode and I pulled three pig perch in just a few minutes and then lock jaw for the rest of the day. There are outfits here that run and gun, and communicate with each other on progress, but I have heard nothing about their success which leads me to believe that it is not too good either. This place is great, and I would certainly recommend Woodlands if you come, but you have to just hit it right with regards to the weather and how it affects the bite. Tomorrow it is supposed to be -12 for a high but we have our fingers crossed, they have to start biting sooner or later.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

I'll be heading out tomorrow on Saginaw Bay for the first time. Buddies are on the east side walleye grounds and doing decent
I'll report back
If anyone will be coming up tomorrow or next week send me a message, I'll help ya out

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Watch the hot bite report on youtube... new every week and excellent info on Michigan waters


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

jc, carefull on east side, rough ice..hard on equipment, be back up next week..let us know how you do


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Ice was great, 1 crack about a mile out. In my 30 years of fishing the bay I have never saw it as smooth as it is right right now. Callahan and Finn are good access points, Callahan can get packed full quickly as well as Finn just beware of that

Fishing wasn't great where we were, 25ish feet. Marked a lotta fish tho, 10 fish 5 guys. Weather has most of them messed up we believe, few days of east winds and barometer moving around quickly.. The vast majority of the resorts are similar, but an occasional group I've chatted with did great
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks jc..you out by the boot?


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Thanks jc..you out by the boot?


No I did go that far, I was roughly 7 miles north northeast of the Finn rd launch. The boot is 14 miles from Finn, that's not worth it IMO

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Gotcha..when you going back up?


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

I live 8 miles or so from Finn rd launch on Saginaw Bay. I posted here on this thread and on on OGF just too help those who need some local Saginaw Bay info from someone up this way. Sometimes it helps, there's a few up this way that don't like that but screw them IMO, just trying to keep someone from making a bad decision

I've been helped by a couple people on this site for info on Erie so I figure I should help out those who might need a little info for up here

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice . I'm headed back up weds night . Hope get a little redemption after having to give up on the first trip after the ice blew .


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I had some info on Saginaw that some sleds went to the bottom this weekend heard of 4 so just be careful !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

West side has been bad all winter, I believe only 1 maybe 2 needed to be rescued all winter on the east side. At least 5 went down Saturday alone on the west side. 

Any year we have a short ice season, like this year, the west side always seems shaky. Open holes, cracks working alot more....I'm no expert but I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that the west side gets deeper in a lot shorter distance then the east side

It's horrible up here this morning, Tuesday, 30mph+ north winds and a lotta snow. It was a smooth as its ever been in my 25 years of ice fishing, now its gonna suck 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## UKNOWIT (Mar 24, 2014)

I went out of Linwood last Saturday. Was out 4.5-5 miles out to the shanty town. Never encountered bad ice or water holes. Sounded to me like they where all north of where I was fishing. Sat on 8” of some of the hardest crystal clear ice I’ve ever been on. Fishing was so so lots of lookers but ended up with 2 eyes 25” & 16” and 2 jumbos 13.5 &14”.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Wish I was recovered enough from this virus to join you at Saginaw right now JCR. Erie ice still not looking that good for us.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

jc, ya didnt need all that snow..gotta blaze new trails..did you get enough that it might slush up?


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

This general got area 4-6", farther up into the thumb received more
Only areas that should slush is near the pressure cracks. It's gonna calm and bitter cold tonight, coldest night of the year so far I believe, hopefully that'll freeze it all back up 

My work schedule is tough right now for fishing in the afternoon during the week, I'll have some friends out tho and should get a report. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

thanks


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

jcrevard said:


> I live 8 miles or so from Finn rd launch on Saginaw Bay. I posted here on this thread and on on OGF just too help those who need some local Saginaw Bay info from someone up this way. Sometimes it helps, there's a few up this way that don't like that but screw them IMO, just trying to keep someone from making a bad decision
> 
> I've been helped by a couple people on this site for info on Erie so I figure I should help out those who might need a little info for up here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Well received, thank you.. Not many give up some of the good stuff. Kudo's


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Few updates coming in, north south travel is good, east west sucks. Winds were outta the north on Tuesday when the snow came so the drifts are north south. No reports yet on fishing action. Cracks were fine, at least the ones my friends traveled across

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

East side survived, had a number of buddies out. Seemed like 25ft was best, I'm hoping to get out tomorrow but work has been cramping my fun habits. I will be out Saturday for sure
A friend of a friend caught a sturgeon last night I guess, it seems like once a year someone, usually on the river, catches one. Kinda cool

Good luck to anyone coming up

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks jc


----------

